# Who taught Jimmy Page how to use a violin bow on guitar?



## foursquare (Mar 10, 2006)

Who taught Jimmy Page how to use a violin bow on guitar?

not too tough, but i figured it'd be hard to google.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't really know but how about George Martin?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I think he may have gotten the idea from Syd Barrett but I don't know if Syd really had to show him. There was another session guitarist named Eddie Phillips (I think) who used a bow and may have shown him. It's not that far-fetched an idea that several people could'nt come up with it independantly. I'll make a third guess. Jean-Luc Ponty?


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Did Syd Barrett ever return from his trip to the dark side of the moon?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> Did Syd Barrett ever return from his trip to the dark side of the moon?


No, but he's what made Pink Floyd such a great dance band!


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> Did Syd Barrett ever return from his trip to the dark side of the moon?


Isn't Nasa's entire next mission to the moon dedicated to find out whatever happened to him?


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

who is syd barrett


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> who is syd barrett



Are you genuinely asking or are you just playing jeopardy ? :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

imbackagain2, Syd (or Roger) Barrett was one of the cofounder of Pink Floyd. He wrote a lot of the lyrics and sang in their early days.

Sorry foursquare for highjacking your thread.


----------



## foursquare (Mar 10, 2006)

waters, mason, and wright started a band called sigma 6, then several band name changes, member changes and instrument changes later syd barrett joined the band sigma 6 (they went back to their original name) and then syd barret changed their name to the pink floyd sound, in between piper of the gates o dawn and saucerfull of secrets (pink floyds first 2 cds) barrett started drifting off and wouldnt play what he was supposed to on stage, so they recruited a friend of syd barret, david gilmour, to play guitar with the intentions that syd would continue to write for them, on saucerful of secrets, syd barret played some guitar, wrote most songs, and sang a bit too, but that was the end of his career in floyd. roger waters later wrote "wish you were here" in memorium to syd barrett

Edit: and oh yeah, it wasnt syd barrett who taught jimmy page the violin bow thing, i'll give the answer after 10 posts (excluding mine)


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

answer: concertmaster violinist David McCallum Sr. father of actor David McCallum from the tv show "The Man From U.N.C.L.E. :2guns:

tough one, but not for Google


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> answer: concertmaster violinist David McCallum Sr. father of actor David McCallum from the tv show "The Man From U.N.C.L.E. :2guns:
> 
> tough one, but not for Google


Damn I remember that now. Getting old sucks :confused-smiley-010


----------



## foursquare (Mar 10, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> answer: concertmaster violinist David McCallum Sr. father of actor David McCallum from the tv show "The Man From U.N.C.L.E. :2guns:
> 
> tough one, but not for Google



WRONG!! actually Buddy Guy taught him, the only reason i know that is cuz i went to go see buddy guy in concert last year, and he told stories in between songs, and that was one of them


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> Did Syd Barrett ever return from his trip to the dark side of the moon?



Not really.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

foursquare said:


> WRONG!! actually Buddy Guy taught him, the only reason i know that is cuz i went to go see buddy guy in concert last year, and he told stories in between songs, and that was one of them


While I don't doubt that Buddy said it, I have a hard time believing it. I think Buddy's stories get further and further from fact the older he gets


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

davetcan said:


> While I don't doubt that Buddy said it, I have a hard time believing it. I think Buddy's stories get further and further from fact the older he gets


I'd agree with that. He sure is entertaining, though. Even when he's not playing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I'd agree with that. He sure is entertaining, though. Even when he's not playing.


Can't argue with that :food-smiley-004:


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

He ripped it off from Eddie Phillips of the Creation.


----------

